# I'm not as random as you think I salad.



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi!

I like the time of day right before the sun rises. Cheese makes my face tingle. I fail at most things, though art is something I don't fail too much at. I'm also the illegal spawn of a legendary wizard and a obscure fairytale novelist.

Nice to meet you all:blushed:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Soma and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Soma. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Plastic CONGRATULATIONS to the orange whip donkey house forums! I hope you tennis ball shopping trolley your stay!!:crying:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

as you think i salad, lol  that caught my eyes so many times i had to stop and say hi, and welcome


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

That title made me giggle.Your parents sound so cool man.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome roud:


----------



## BradyLadyWA (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, YOU are certainly going to be a delightful presence around here! I'm already enjoying your posts.


----------



## Jorji (Oct 24, 2009)

*Good morning! And in case I don't see you, good afternoon, good evening, and good night!**
*


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I feel so welcome :blushed: thanks y'all. I will try my best to brighten your day with everyday mundane stories about canned soup and kittens and how canned soup can successfully deter a kitten from a chain of events that will eventually lead to it's untimely demise.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Soma said:


> Hi!
> 
> I like the time of day right before the sun rises. Cheese makes my face tingle. I fail at most things, though art is something I don't fail too much at. I'm also the illegal spawn of a legendary wizard and a obscure fairytale novelist.
> 
> Nice to meet you all:blushed:


'


Greetings Soma! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forums. We hope you have a great time with us. We are all failures so don't worry about feeling left out.roud:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café!

If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome new person!

I enjoy your humor. Keep it up.


----------

